# how to remove hairgrass from pot



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi guys, i jsut recieved my hairgrass
however im not sure how to remove the grass from the wool it's grown on

each time i try to remove some the roots are snapping and it doesnt coem off easily.. please help! 

Thanks guys


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You should be able to pull off most of the outer wool by hand, then you can hold the rest under running water to remove the wool that is wrapped around the roots; I have found that the running water loosens the wool up and makes it easier to remove.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Patience.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=227
Here is a great article on removing rockwool


----------

